# Canon i865 oder IP4000 kaufen



## mingelburns (31. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Da mein alter HP-Drucker spinnt, wollte ich mir jetzt einen neuen zulegen und da auch die Tinten-/Patronen.Kosten eine Rolle spielen, wollte ich mir eigentlich einen Canon kaufen.

Ich hatte dabei die Modelle i865 und IP4000 in der engeren Auswahl und wollte jetzt mal hören, was ihr davon haltet und welchen ihr favorisieren würdet...

Danke für eure Meinung.

Gruß,
mingel


----------



## chmee (1. Februar 2005)

Canon ist erstmal die richtige Wahl  - Die IP Reihe löst die I Reihe ab.

Wenn Canon bei den alten Tanks bleibt, spricht nichts dagegen, den neuen IP4000 zu nehmen.
Beides sind gute/sehr gute Mitteklasse Drucker. Ich habe den i550 und bin sehr zufrieden.
Bleiben die Unterschiede, die den Neuen so Neu machen - Design 
Der IP4000 wird mit UVP 150,- angegeben. Der i865 wird für 170,- verbraten.. Achja, die kleinen/
großen Unterschiede sind, daß der i865 nen CD-Slot zum Drucken auf CDs hat, PictBridge, für
Bilderdruck direkt von der Memorycard und sonstiges nette Ideen..

So lieber Kandidat, Ist es A, B oder C ? 

mfg chmee


----------



## mingelburns (1. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

danke für die Hilfe, werde mir dann den IP4000 holen!

Gruß,
mingelburns


----------

